# DAM Quick 331N und 441N



## Bilch (18. Februar 2020)

Seitdem wir diese neue Rubrik haben, lese ich mit Begeisterung hier die Beiträge und muss gestehen, dass mich diese alten Rollen total zu faszinieren begonnen haben. So sehr, dass ich mich entschlossen habe mir auch eine davon zu besorgen.

Es gibt aber noch einen Grund und zwar, dass bei mir zuhause noch eine ältere Rute in der Ecke steht, mit der ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gefischt habe. Der Grund dafür ist, dass keine von meinen Rollen in den Rollenhalter passt. Die Rute hat meinem verstorbenen Onkel gehört und ist die einzige, die er nicht verkauft hat, als er mit dem Angeln aufgehört hat. Wann genau er die Rute gekauft hat, weiß ich nicht. 1989, als ich mit ihm zu Angeln begonnen habe, hat er sie bereits gehabt und damals hat sie sehr neu ausgesehen. Ich glaube die Rute wurde von einem Österreichischen Rutenbauer hergestellt, 100 % sicher bin ich aber nicht. Es ist eine perfekte Forellenrute für den kleinen Bach, 1,8 m lang, WG ca. 10-20 g, den Taper würde ich als regular oder sogar als regular-slow bezeichnen, nachgiebig aber nicht zu weich. An der Rute war eine Mitchell 1140 RD, die ich auf einer anderen Rute mit 22 g Effzett und 5er Meppsen kaputtgekurbelt habe. Seitdem steht sie in der Ecke, weil mein Ryobis wie gesagt nicht in den Rollenhalter passen.







Ich habe mich ein Bisschen in die Welt der alten Rollen eingelesen und am meisten haben mich die DAM Rollen begeistert. Von denen würden von dem Baujahr her eine Quick XL 222 oder eine Quick 2002 an meine Rute gerade noch passen. Ich finde aber die alte Form mit der innenliegenden Spule einfach so toll, dass ich mir für eine 10 Jahre ältere Rolle entschieden habe. Und zwar für die Quick 331N - wegen ihrer höheren Übersetzung, weil ich sie zum Spinnfischen benutzen werde.

Ich konnte in der Bucht eine für 13,5 Euro ersteigern und heute ist sie angekommen. Sie ist ganz gut erhalten, nur kurbeln tut sie sich ein Bisschen schwerer. Ich glaube, sie braucht nur eine gute Säuberung und Schmierung. Das wird aber noch etwas warten müssen, da ich Leider momentan keine Zeit habe die Rolle auseinander zu nehmen.










Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen an die Profis hier:

1 Das Schnurlaufröllchen dreht sich nicht. Auf einer Seite des Röllchens ist der Bügel, auf der anderen der Hebel, der auf den Rotor Montiert ist. Die Schraube muss man einfach festziehen, aber dann dreht sich auch das Röllchen nicht mehr. Laut Explosionszeichnung fehlt da nichts. Ist das normal bei diesem Rollentyp? Könnte man das Röllchen trotzdem irgendwie zum Drehen bringen?

2 Die Rücklaufsperre greift manchmal nicht sofort. Erst nach einer Viertel- oder Halbdrehung mit der Kurbel ist dann kein rückwärts Drehen mehr möglich. Oder ich muss schnell mit der Kurbel rückwärts schlagen, dann greift die Sperre. Was könnte die Ursache dafür sein?

3 Wenn die Bremse etwas fester zugedreht ist, ruckelt sie und die Schnur wird alles andere als gleichmäßig gegeben. Ich habe die Bremse schon auseinandergenommen, die Bremsscheiben sehen alle o.k. aus (Federscheibe, sechseckige Scheibe, sechseckige Asbestbremsscheibe, Unterlegscheibe), ich habe sie sparsam geölt, aber das Problem ist geblieben.

Ganz in ganzen finde ich die Rolle super. Obwohl sie ein Bisschen zu schwer für die kurze Rute ist, ist die Kombo ganz gut ausbalanciert und ich denke, dass die Rolle, obwohl sie mindestens 10 Jahre älter ist, ganz gut auf die Rute passt. Die Rute, mit der ich 1989 meinen ersten Fisch gefangen habe ist fast Einsatzbereit und ich kann kaum erwarten, dass ich mit der Kombo bald wieder losziehen kann.


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Seitdem wir diese neue Rubrik haben, lese ich mit Begeisterung hier die Beiträge und muss gestehen, dass mich diese alten Rollen total zu faszinieren begonnen. So sehr, dass ich mich entschlossen habe mir auch eine davon zu besorgen.



hoffen wir mal das es bei der einen bleibt


----------



## Bilch (18. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hoffen wir mal das es bei der einen bleibt


Ich befürchte das Schlimmste


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

ich auch  kleiner Tip würde mich auf DAM o Shakespeare spezialisieren und nicht auf Shimano o Daiwa alles Müll


----------



## Dübel (19. Februar 2020)

Willkommen im Club! Pass auf, wo erstmal eine alte Rolle ist, kommt bald die nächst und übernächste überübernächste und über ....

Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist in dem Sinne kein Röllchen. Sollte es am einer Stelle von der Schnur abgenutzt sein, kannst du nur die Schraube öffnen und es ein Stückchen weiterdrehen. 
Das Rölchen zum Laufen zu bringen funktioniert bestimmt. Das erfordert aber sicher sehr fortgeschrittene Fertigkeiten in der Metallbearbeitung. Ich hätte da schon ein paar Ideen ...

Die Rücklaufsperre muss sicher nur mal ordentlich gereinigt und dann geölt werden. Wenn das nicht hilft, liegt irgendein wirklicher Schaden vor.

Bei der Bremse hab ich auch keine Idee.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club! Pass auf, wo erstmal eine alte Rolle ist, kommt bald die nächst und übernächste überübernächste und über ....
> 
> Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist in dem Sinne kein Röllchen. Sollte es am einer Stelle von der Schnur abgenutzt sein, kannst du nur die Schraube öffnen und es ein Stückchen weiterdrehen.
> Das Rölchen zum Laufen zu bringen funktioniert bestimmt. Das erfordert aber sicher sehr fortgeschrittene Fertigkeiten in der Metallbearbeitung. Ich hätte da schon ein paar Ideen ...
> ...


Ja, ich befürchte, dass die nächste schon sehr bald kommen wird 

Danke für die Erklärung bezüglich des Röllchens  Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher. Ideen habe ich auch, habe aber nicht genug Wissen und auch nicht die Möglichkeit sowas alleine zu machen. Und (zu)viel Geld will ich in eine alte Rolle auch nicht investieren (außer z.B. neue Bremsscheiben, Kugellager usw.). Eine Variante wäre vlt., wenn ich irgendwo ein Schnurlaufröllchen System mit denselben Maßen finden würde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Ich habe von DAM vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit gleich 3 Stück von den Dingern im Pack gekauft, 2x 330N und 440N .
(Auslöser und schuld war der AB-Thread mit Zeigen der Rücklaufsperre der 330N, für mich ein entscheidendes Technikmerkmal, wenn wirklich robust gebaut)

An sich reichen die großen Größen, weil man da am meisten sieht und am schönsten die Mechanik spüren kann.
Da die mir eigentlich die Quick 3000/1/2 und Quick 4000/1/2 viel näher liegen, hatte ich die natürlich schon gekauft und habe vor bei 2 zu bleiben. 
Zu ihrem Erscheinen um 1978 gab es nur diese beiden, mit ihren auch heute noch sehr sinnvoll einsetzbaren Größen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist in dem Sinne kein Röllchen. Sollte es am einer Stelle von der Schnur abgenutzt sein, kannst du nur die Schraube öffnen und es ein Stückchen weiterdrehen.
> Das Rölchen zum Laufen zu bringen funktioniert bestimmt. Das erfordert aber sicher sehr fortgeschrittene Fertigkeiten in der Metallbearbeitung. Ich hätte da schon ein paar Ideen ...


Das Ding ist leider wirklich eine konstruktive Schwachstelle.

Aber ich habe eine überzählige 330N zum probieren, die schlechtere kommt auf die Werkbank.
Und irgendwann werde ich mich an der Drehbarmachung versuchen.
Denn der Lauf der Rolle hat mich früher bei anderen Anglern schon sehr fasziniert.
Die Shakespeare 2410 war zwar klar erkennbar besser in allen Funktionen, aber der Getriebelauf der 330N war von merklich anderer Art und Präzision.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Ding ist leider wirklich eine konstruktive Schwachstelle.
> 
> Aber ich habe eine überzählige 330N zum probieren, die schlechtere kommt auf die Werkbank.
> Und irgendwann werde ich mich an der Drehbarmachung versuchen.


Eine Variante wäre vlt. das Loch in dem Röllchen ein Bisschen zu vergrößern und dann eine Hülse verwenden. Diese müsste etwas länger als das Rölchen sein und genau auf die Schraube bzw. in das Röllchen passen. Sie würde dann verhindern, dass der Bügel und der Hebel auf das Röllchen drücken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2020)

@Bilch Ich weiß nicht ob die Schnurlaufröllchen der 1002 Serie auch auf der Finessa passen, diese sind aus einem anderen Material und viel härter als die verchromten Originale. Mitchell hatte die auch verbaut, ich weiß auch nicht ob und wo man sie noch bekommt. Ansonsten ist deine Idee mit der Hülse auch überdenkenswert. oder die Mutter nicht ganz fest anziehen und gegen abfallen sichern, müßte vielleicht auch gehen. 
Die Rücklaufsperre ist bei der Finessa durch 12 Zähne gekennzeichnet, das heißt, sie greift nicht immer sofort. Du solltest sie mal reinigen und von altem Fett befreien, evtl. ist auch die Feder etwas schlapp geworden in der Zeit. 
Bremsscheiben ausbauen, reinigen, leicht anschleifen und wieder einsetzen, dann sollte die Bremse ruckfrei laufen. Aber nur ganz leicht über ganz feinem Schmiergelpapier reiben, nicht das du die Hälfte abschleifst. Und es reicht auch eine Seite des Bremsbelages aus, die Seite, die nach außen zeigt, die Kraft wird durch die sechseckige Form übertragen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Februar 2020)

Die Variante mit dem Röhrchen find ich besser wie die Mutter zu lockern. Das Rohr darf aber nicht allzulang sein damit die Mutter auch noch fasst. Noch eine Variante wäre ein gelagertes schnurlaufröhlchen zu verwenden was aber zu einer längeren suche führt.
Das Problem hab ich bei meinem Projekt mit der modernen BB2220 I auch und bin noch auf der Suche nach passenden gelagerten Röhlchen. Die sollte ja am Ende mal bis zu 4 Lager haben.


----------



## magut (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hab bei ali Keramik Laufröllchen  gefunden kann aber den Link nicht kopieren. Gib " angelschnur roller" ein eventuell hilft sowas weiter


----------



## Bilch (20. Februar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Variante mit dem Röhrchen find ich besser wie die Mutter zu lockern. Das Rohr darf aber nicht allzulang sein damit die Mutter auch noch fasst. Noch eine Variante wäre ein gelagertes schnurlaufröhlchen zu verwenden was aber zu einer längeren suche führt.


Wenn man die Mutter lockern würde, könnte sich bei der Schraube früher oder später das Gewinde beschädigen.

Das mit einem Röhrchen war nur so eine Idee. Ich traue mich nicht durch das Röllchen zu bohren. Am Ende würde ich wahrscheinlich nur ein unbrauchbares Röllchen haben.

Genau wie Du sagts, am besten wäre ein gelagertes Röllchen zu finden. Eins mit den richtigen Maßen (Außendurchmesser 6 mm, Innendurchmesser 3 mm, Breite 6 mm) zu finden wird aber recht schwierig sein.



magut schrieb:


> Ich hab bei ali Keramik Laufröllchen  gefunden kann aber den Link nicht kopieren. Gib " angelschnur roller" ein eventuell hilft sowas weiter


Die, die ich gefunden habe sind zu groß für diese Rolle. Und das Problem mit dem Drehen und mit der Montage wird mit einem SIC Röllchen auch nicht gelöst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine Variante wäre vlt. das Loch in dem Röllchen ein Bisschen zu vergrößern und dann eine Hülse verwenden. Diese müsste etwas länger als das Rölchen sein und genau auf die Schraube bzw. in das Röllchen passen. Sie würde dann verhindern, dass der Bügel und der Hebel auf das Röllchen drücken.


In die Richtung mit unterlegter Lagerachse und Abstandshaltewirkung dachte ich auch.
Und dann braucht man noch was als Seitenrandblende, zumindest für dünne Schnur.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In die Richtung mit unterlegter Lagerachse und Abstandshaltewirkung dachte ich auch.
> Und dann braucht man noch was als Seitenrandblende, zumindest für dünne Schnur.



Das muss ja nicht viel sein was die Hülse länger sein müsste und so könnte man auch auf seitliche Blenden/Scheiben verzichten.


----------



## Thomas. (21. Februar 2020)

worin besteht eigentlich der unterschied bei 330, 330N, 331N (gibt es auch eine 331 ohne N?)


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Ja, gibt es es. Der Unterschied ist die Getriebeuebersetzung. Die 331 haben ebenso wie die221 und die 441 eine höhere als die 330. Das waren damals Rollen, die an die technischen Leistungen einer modernen Schnellgangrolle kamen.


----------



## Bilch (21. Februar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das muss ja nicht viel sein was die Hülse länger sein müsste und so könnte man auch auf seitliche Blenden/Scheiben verzichten.


Das glaube ich auch. Die Schnur kommt auf das Röllchen über den Schnurfangbügel bzw. von innen. Und and der Seite des Bügels ist eine 1 mm tiefe Nische für das Röllchen. Auch mit einer Hülse, wenn diese nicht zu lang ist, würde das Röllchen immer noch unter dem Nischenrand bleiben. Die Schnur dürfte sich zwischen Röllchen und Bügel also nicht verfangen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Hier hast du ein Foto
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die alte Finessa konnte auch für Linkshänder umgebaut werden.

Edit Das S steht für Schnellgangrolle


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> worin besteht eigentlich der unterschied bei 330, 330N, 331N (gibt es auch eine 331 ohne N?)



Da gibt es neben der erwähnten Getriebeübersetzung auch noch den Unterschied der Rücklaufsperre.
Die älteren, ich sag jetzt mal 330, haben eine Rücklaufsperre sowohl für Vorwärts als auch Rückwärts was die 330N und neuere nicht mehr haben.
Auch die Spule der älteren hat einen lauteren Klang aufgrund der metallenen Spule und des ich nenns jetzt mal Zahn der aufs Ritzel der Hubachse wirkt....dieser ist bei den 330N schon aus Kunststoff.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ 
Weißt du ob bei Umbau auf Linkshand auchein Austausch im inneren erfolgen musste?
Ich kann mich erinnern das bei den Quick 2002 z.B. das Gelenk für die Hubachse mit dabei war.


----------



## Bilch (21. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> worin besteht eigentlich der unterschied bei 330, 330N, 331N (gibt es auch eine 331 ohne N?)


Die ersten 110 bis 550 Modelle wurden von ca. 1966 bis 1973 (je nach Modell) produziert. In dieser Serie gab es auch zwei Schnellgang Modelle, die 221S und 331S.

1974 kam die 110N-550N Serie. In dieser Serie gab es auch zwei Schnellgang Modelle, allerdings die 331N und 441N.

1979 kamen noch die 110P-550P Modelle auf den Markt, die letzte Serie mit einer innenlegenden Spule. Schon ein Jahr zuvor (1978) stellte aber DAM die Quick 1000-5000 Serie vor, die keine Innenlegende Spule mehr hatte und deren Weiterentwicklung dann die berühmte 1001-5001 Serie war.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

@dawurzelsepp Müsste ich mal probieren, habe noch irgendwo eine zerlegt liegen. So habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Geht sehr gut, das Umbauen. Nur der Zusammenbau ist etwas seltsam.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Die anderen beiden Seiten


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Februar 2020)

Gut dann ist das so wie bei den späteren Modellen, man muss den Hebel austauschen.


----------



## Thomas. (21. Februar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da gibt es neben der erwähnten Getriebeübersetzung auch noch den Unterschied der Rücklaufsperre.
> Die älteren, ich sag jetzt mal 330, haben eine Rücklaufsperre sowohl für Vorwärts als auch Rückwärts was die 330N und neuere nicht mehr haben.
> Auch die Spule der älteren hat einen lauteren Klang aufgrund der metallenen Spule und des ich nenns jetzt mal Zahn der aufs Ritzel der Hubachse wirkt....dieser ist bei den 330N schon aus Kunststoff.



danke euch,
ich muss zur meiner Schande gestehen das ich mir meine 550, u. 550P nach dem Kauf nie richtig angeschaut habe.
die 550 habe ich mit 2 Spulen bekommen eine Metall eine Kunststoff, diese hat allerdings was ich bis gerade nicht Wuste die  Rücklaufsperre sowohl für Vorwärts als auch Rückwärts ,für was die für Rückwärts auch immer gut sein soll.
Die 550P ebenfalls mit 2 Spulen hat 1x einen Schnurreduzierer ? und einen Ring für was auch immer (damit die Schnur nicht von der Spule läuft wenn diese nicht gebraucht wird?)


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Die 550P ebenfalls mit 2 Spulen hat 1x einen Schnurreduzierer ? und einen Ring für was auch immer (damit die Schnur nicht von der Spule läuft wenn diese nicht gebraucht wird?)



Der weiße Ring ist der Schnurreduzierer und der rote ist dafür da wenn die Spule mit Schnur gefüllt ist um diese dann zu halten....quasi das sie nicht runterspringt, wie der heutige Schnurclip.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> für was die für Rückwärts auch immer gut sein soll.



Tröste dich, ich habe auch länger darüber sinniert bis ich die Lösung hatte: Wenn du von Rechts auf Linkshand umgebaut hast, dann ist die Rechte Vorlaufsperrstellung  die Linke Rücklaufssperrstellung, eben weil man dann ja anders kurbelt. Und darum hat der damalige Konstrukteur sich diese geniale Lösung einfallen lassen, weil die Rücklaufsperre ja direkt auf das an die Kurbel befestigte Zahnrad wirkt.

Edit: Ist mir aber auch erst beim Zerlegen aufgefallen, deswegen hatte ich keine schlaflosen Nächte.


----------



## Bilch (21. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Geht sehr gut, das Umbauen. Nur der Zusammenbau ist etwas seltsam.


Am besten gefällt mir der Satz: "Es kann jedoch jeder Sportangler ohne große Schwierigkeiten die Kurbel auf die rechte Gehäuseseite umsetzen". Ich habe da meine Zweifel, ob der durschnittliche moderne Angler im Stande wäre das zu machen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da gibt es neben der erwähnten Getriebeübersetzung auch noch den Unterschied der Rücklaufsperre.


Nur die N haben eine "richtige" Rücklaufsperre wie "NEU", die auf den Rotor und schonend für das Getriebe bei Zuglast wirkt.
In einer sehr altertümlichen außenliegenden Bauart, was Shimano aber auch bei den ersten Stellas (viel später!) noch so machte! 

Für mich ist eine Rücklaufsperre nur am Großrad wirkend (also quasi Kurbel) eine sehr antike und technisch doofe, weil nicht getriebeentlastende und -schonende Bauart.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Weißt du ob bei Umbau auf Linkshand auchein Austausch im inneren erfolgen musste?


Bei Finessa N und Quick 1000+ gab/gibt es extra Rechtskurbelgetrieberädereinsätze,
die hatte ich nie selber und nie live gesehen, die fliegen aber bei ebay rum.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Finessa N und Quick 1000+ gab/gibt es extra Rechtskurbelgetrieberädereinsätze,
> die hatte ich nie selber und nie live gesehen, die fliegen aber bei ebay rum.


Ich hab die für meine 2002 hier liegen darum kam auch meine Frage.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Finessa N und Quick 1000+ gab/gibt es extra Rechtskurbelgetrieberädereinsätze,
> die hatte ich nie selber und nie live gesehen, die fliegen aber bei ebay rum.


Ich habe da noch nie drauf geachtet, bei der Finessa N stelle ich mir das als unmöglich vor. Die 1000+ haben ja die Gehäusedurchbrechung, die Finessa N hat da nichts. Also ohne grosse Fraessarbeiten wird man eine Finessa N nicht auf rechtskurbeln Umbauen können. Bei der Finessa P sollte es vom Bild wieder möglich sein..


----------



## Bilch (22. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch nie drauf geachtet, bei der Finessa N stelle ich mir das als unmöglich vor. Die 1000+ haben ja die Gehäusedurchbrechung, die Finessa N hat da nichts. Also ohne grosse Fraessarbeiten wird man eine Finessa N nicht auf rechtskurbeln Umbauen können. Bei der Finessa P sollte es vom Bild wieder möglich sein..


Komischerweise kann man bei der ersten 110-550 Serie die Kurbel umsetzen, bei der neueren N Serie ist das aber so weit ich weiß nur bei den beiden Schnellgang Modellen (331N und 441N) möglich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also ohne grosse Fraessarbeiten wird man eine Finessa N nicht auf rechtskurbeln Umbauen können. Bei der Finessa P sollte es vom Bild wieder möglich sein..


Dann wird's die P in der Gehäuseart der 1000er gewesen sein, bei genauem Nachdenken hat die N ja keine schraubbare Großradlagerung. 

Kommt davon, wenn man die nicht fein aufgereiht in der Vitrine stehen hat ...


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2020)

Die Rolle hat den ersten Test erfolgreich bestanden. Das man den Schnurfangbügel mit der Hand nicht umklappen kann, ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, sonst habe ich aber überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt. Die Bremse und alles andere hat bestens funktioniert, sogar mit der Schnur habe ich im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal (ich habe dieselbe Schnur auf die DAM umgespult) keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2020)

Ich habe einen schönen Artikel über die DAM Quick 331 gefunden. Ist leider auf Serbisch, aber mit dem Chrome-Übersetzer bekommt man eine ganz passable Übersetzung.


----------



## Bilch (20. März 2020)

Gestern ist die große Schwester meiner (ich kann jetzt schon fast bewerten sagen) 331N gekommen, eine DAM Quick 441N   . Ich habe eine etwas größere Rolle erwartet, ist aber nicht. Der Rollenkörper und das Getriebe sind identisch; die Unterschiede zu der 331 sind:
- größere Spule
- 50 g schwerer (415 g)
- etwas größeres Kurbelknauf
- der Winkel zwischen Rollenfuß und Rollensteg ist etwas kleiner (wie bei den modernen Rollen, so dass die Rolle, wenn auf die Rute montiert, in der Linie mit den Leitringen ist)











Der allgemeine Zustand der Rolle lies einiges zu wünschen übrig. Mit dem Getriebe ist Gott sei Dank alles in bester Ordnung ich werde lediglich die Rolle einmal auseinandernehmen müssen, das alte Fett entfernen und die Rolle neuschmieren.




Der Schnurfangbügel wollte nicht zurückspringen. Ich dachte ich werde die Feder auswechseln müssen, doch die Feder ist völlig in Ordnung. Nachdem ich den Bügel entfernt habe, alles gut gereinigt, neugeschmiert und die Feder gespannt habe, springt der Bügel zurück wie am ersten Tag 

Etwas mehr Probleme habe ich mit der Bremse gehabt. Alle Teile in der Spule waren total verschmutz, verrostet und eine Bremsscheibe fehlte. Ich musste auch hier alles gut reinigen, und schmieren. Die fehlenden bzw. abgenutzten Teile konnte ich auswechseln - glücklicherweise sind die Teile bei der 331 und 441 identisch und weil ich bei der 331 drei E-Spulen habe, konnte ich eine für die Ersatzteile benutzen. Jetzt läuft die Bremse wieder ruckelfrei. Die Spule war auch schon fast weiß, weil das Bakelit ausgetrocknet war. Ich habe sie mit Maschinenöl geschmiert und jetzt ist sie wieder glänzend schwarz 





Die Rolle kommt auf die DAM Tegernsee. Ich glaube sie passt ganz gut auf die Rute 





Nachtrag:
Ganz gutes Wickelbild für eine mindesten 40 Jahre alte Rolle


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Als ich vorgestern mit dem Schnurlauröllchen experimentiert habe, habe ich bemerkt, dass die Rücklaufsperre an meiner 331N endgültig nicht mehr funktioniert. Gestern habe ich also die Rolle endlich auseinandergenommen.

Wie das Getriebe ausgesehen hat, kann man auf dem Bild sehen, in dem Rotor war aber so viel Schmutz, dass ich überrascht bin, dass die Rolle überhaupt noch so gut funktioniert hat.






Die gereinigten Teile






Das neugeschmierte Getriebe






Und die zusammengelegte Rolle mit dem wieder glänzenden Namensschild 






Ich habe zum ersten Mal eine Rolle komplett auseinandergenommen und muss sagen, dass ich wirklich Gefallen daran gefunden habe. Eine tolle Methode zum Stress abbauen - jeden Tag eine Rolle warten


----------



## eiszeit (27. März 2020)

Sehr schön gemacht. Ich vermute die Rücklaufsperre war nur verharzt. Das ist halt auch das schöne
an den alten Rollen. Da sind fast alle Teile abmontierbar (entweder durch ne Schraube ect.) und damit auch ersetzbar
wenn wirklich mal ein Teil defekt geht -was sehr selten vorkommt-.
da gab es auch von DAM Ersatzteilkästen und vor allem Ersatzteilisten mit Teilezeichnungen
Hier ein Foto von zweien meiner Ersatzteilkisten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2020)

@eiszeit Waren die Ersatzteilkisten Rollenspezifisch aufgebaut oder allgemein für DAM-Rollen?


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht. Ich vermute die Rücklaufsperre war nur verharzt. Das ist halt auch das schöne
> an den alten Rollen. Da sind fast alle Teile abmontierbar (entweder durch ne Schraube ect.) und damit auch ersetzbar
> wenn wirklich mal ein Teil defekt geht -was sehr selten vorkommt-.
> da gab es auch von DAM Ersatzteilkästen und vor allem Ersatzteilisten mit Teilezeichnungen


Deine Vermutung ist richtig 

Es ist, wie Du sagst, wirklich toll, dass die Teile für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind und dass alles so einfach zusammengebaut ist, dass jeder mit etwas Geschicklichkeit und ein paar Stück Standardwerkzeug so eine Rolle selbst warten und auch reparieren kann.

Einen DAM Ersatzteilkasten habe ich bis jetzt nocht nicht gesehen. Interessant!


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2020)

@Bilch Mit was hast du die Plakette bearbeitet.


----------



## eiszeit (27. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @eiszeit Waren die Ersatzteilkisten Rollenspezifisch aufgebaut oder allgemein für DAM-Rollen?



Der linke Kasten war für die Rollenserie DAM Quick 110N-550N und für die Quick`s 77 - 90. War eher
für die Angelgeschäfte -für Schnellreperaturen gedacht. Er kostete damals Ende der 70iger 100DM.
Soviel ich weiß ist er auch nur in den Händlerkatalogen aufgeführt.
Der rechte ist von Anfang der 70iger und es sind die gängigen Erstzteile der damaligen Rollen enthalten.
Es gibt aber auch Ersatzteilkästen die sich auf ein DAM Quick Rolle beschränken.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bilch Mit was hast du die Plakette bearbeitet.


Mit einem cremigen Edelstahlreiniger und einer Scheuerbürste (die Zahbürste war zu weich)


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2020)

Das ist also eine Messingplakette und du hast sie Blank poliert?


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist also eine Messingplakette und du hast sie Blank poliert?


Sozusagen 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 + 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 + 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 =


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. März 2020)

@Bilch : Dafür das du nach eigenen Angaben zum ersten Mal eine Rolle komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut hast, hast du das sehr gut gemacht. 

Allein daran kann man doch sehen, das Rollenwartung kein Hexenwerk ist, sondern es jeder machen kann sodenn er auch will.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Bilch : Dafür das du nach eigenen Angaben zum ersten Mal eine Rolle komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut hast, hast du das sehr gut gemacht.
> 
> Allein daran kann man doch sehen, das Rollenwartung kein Hexenwerk ist, sondern es jeder machen kann sodenn er auch will.


Danke! Stimmt, ein Hexenwerk ist es wirklich nicht, aber die Berichte und Anweisungen von Dir, @Hecht100+ und anderen waren dabei schon sehr hilfreich.

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich im Hinterkopf die ganze Zeit @Andals ominösen Satz hatte, dass 95% aller geschrotteten Rollen zu Tode gewartet wurden


----------



## Andal (27. März 2020)

@Bilch an eine dreistellige Quick kann man sich wagen. Da sind weder viele, noch sehr filigrane Teile enthalten. Aber wenn vollkommen Noobs eine moderne Freilaufrolle zerlegen, nicht weil es Not tut, sondern weil ihnen fad ist, oder "weil man es halt macht", dann kriege ich bisweilen schon das süffisante Grinsen und sehe Rollen absterben...!


----------



## Jason (27. März 2020)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, an eine moderne Rolle geh ich nicht dran. Das geht ganz schnell, wie es Andal geäußert hat in die Hose. Wenn einem da das Fachwissen fehlt, dann sollte man die Finger davon lassen. Ich entferne bei den modernen Rollen vorsichtig das alte Fett und schmiere neues rein. Das war es dann auch. Bei den alten Rollen finde ich es zugegebener Maßen simpel. Das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Was nur ärgerlich werden kann, ist wenn eine Feder wegspringt und man weiß nicht wie sie gesessen hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (27. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht. Ich vermute die Rücklaufsperre war nur verharzt. Das ist halt auch das schöne
> an den alten Rollen. Da sind fast alle Teile abmontierbar (entweder durch ne Schraube ect.) und damit auch ersetzbar
> wenn wirklich mal ein Teil defekt geht -was sehr selten vorkommt-.
> da gab es auch von DAM Ersatzteilkästen und vor allem Ersatzteilisten mit Teilezeichnungen
> ...


Ich habe auch noch so ein Ersatzteilkasten von DAM. Aber er ist nicht vernünftig geordnet. Habe ihn damals so bekommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (27. März 2020)

Jason,
was steht den für ein Nummer drauf?


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @Bilch an eine dreistellige Quick kann man sich wagen. Da sind weder viele, noch sehr filigrane Teile enthalten. Aber wenn vollkommen Noobs eine moderne Freilaufrolle zerlegen, nicht weil es Not tut, sondern weil ihnen fad ist, oder "weil man es halt macht", dann kriege ich bisweilen schon das süffisante Grinsen und sehe Rollen absterben...!


Und wie ist es mit vierstelligen Quicks? 



jason 1 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, an eine moderne Rolle geh ich nicht dran. Das geht ganz schnell, wie es Andal geäußert hat in die Hose. Wenn einem da das Fachwissen fehlt, dann sollte man die Finger davon lassen. Ich entferne bei den modernen Rollen vorsichtig das alte Fett und schmiere neues rein. Das war es dann auch. Bei den alten Rollen finde ich es zugegebener Maßen simpel. Das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Was nur ärgerlich werden kann, ist wenn eine Feder wegspringt und man weiß nicht wie sie gesessen hat.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Was die Wartung von (neuen) Rollen angeht, habe ich bis jetzt nur zwei Sachen ein paarmal gemacht: den Rotor entfernt und die Seitenplatte heruntergeschraubt um das alte Fett zu entfernen und das Getriebe neuzuschmieren; und den Schnurlaufröllchen zerlegt um es zu ölen.

Erinnert mich ein Bisschen an die Autos: mein Vater hat seinen alten Kadett selbst gewartet und auch vieles selbst repariert; bei den neuen Autos kann man fast nichts mehr alleine machen.


----------



## Jason (27. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Jason,
> was steht den für ein Nummer drauf?


Die Nummer gebe ich dir morgen Abend durch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2020)

Die Prozedur habe ich jetzt bei der 441N wiederholt


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2020)

Ich habe zum Spaß den Schnureinzug der beiden Rollen gemessen. Der beträgt 85+ cm bei der 441 und 75+ cm bei der 331 - sehr ordentlich für so alte Rollen


----------



## Jason (2. April 2020)

@eiszeit Mit Verspätung gebe ich dir die Ersatzteilkasten Nr. durch. 8480

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (3. April 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @eiszeit Mit Verspätung gebe ich dir die Ersatzteilkasten Nr. durch. 8480
> Gruß Jason



Der Kasten ist von Anfang der 70iger. Es waren Ersatzteile der Quick 110-550 und 101-105 enthalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Prozedur habe ich jetzt bei der 441N wiederholt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341970
> Anhang anzeigen 341971
> ...


Sehr wichtig übrigens mit dem Tablett, Küchenpapier-Unterlage, alles richtig gemacht! 

So als Tip für alle, mit der Glaskugel in die Zukunft geschaut: 
Wer nicht sofort bis zuende alle Teile wieder in einer Rolle vereint durcharbeiten kann,
sollte sich noch um ein zweites Tablett als Abdeckung kümmern, auch bei nur kurzer Pause.
Und wer Katzen da hat, eigene wie auch streunende, sollte das noch besser sichern, Türstopperblock auf Abdeckung drauf o.ä.,
damit nicht am nächsten Tag etliche Teile sich im "Irgendwo" befinden.
Fußböden mit Spalten, Dielenritzen usw. sind sowieso fies, ungeeignete Lokalitäten, wegspringende Federn sind schnell für immer verschwunden.
Auch wenn einem eine Katze liebevoll schnurrend mitten ins Tablett springt ...
Und ein großer Sammelmagnet ist toll, Messing, Kupfer o. Kunststoff fängt der leider nicht ein.


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer nicht sofort bis zuende alle Teile wieder in einer Rolle vereint durcharbeiten kann,
> sollte sich noch um ein zweites Tablett als Abdeckung kümmern, auch bei nur kurzer Pause.


Wenn einer Tabletts braucht, kann er sie bie mir bekommen


----------



## Bilch (16. Juni 2020)

Die 331N ist in kurzer Zeit zu meiner Lieblingsrolle geworden. Als ich die Möglichkeit hatte noch eine günstig zu bekommen, habe ich nicht zweimal nachgedacht


----------



## dreampike (18. Juni 2020)

Also, aktuell fische ich nicht mehr mit den alten DAM-Rollen, war aber zur der Zeit damals durchaus ein Fan dieser Rollen. Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, ich habe noch die Modelle Quick Finessa (ohne weitere Bezeichnung), Quick 330 N, Quick 2001 und Quick 4001 in meinem Rollenschrank stehen. Die Quick 330 N weckt in mir viele Erinnerungen, ich stand damals (1975) in München oft vor dem Angelladen in der Amalienstr. (Engelbrecht?) und habe mir die Nase an der Scheibe plattgedrückt beim Betrachten dieses Schätzchens. Als dann meine Konformation heranrückte, hatte ich auf Nachfrage natürlich sofort diesen Wunsch parat, der mir aber leider nicht erfüllt wurde mit dem Hinweis, das sei ja kein würdiges Geschenk zur Konfirmation. So bekam ich denn ein Fahrrad und eine Uhr, wobei die Uhr nach 3 Wochen hinüber war und das Fahrrad keine 6 Wochen lang hielt. Allerdings bekam ich auch einiges an Bargeld geschenkt, so dass ich flugs in das Geschäft marschierte und die 330N für 139, 90 DM den Besitzer wechselte. Die Rollen funktionieren alle noch, auch bei mir war deren Pflege und Reparatur der Einstieg in die Welt der Feinmechanik. Allerdings würde ich nicht mehr wirklich damit fischen, meinen heutigen Anforderungen an eine Spinnrolle sind sie bei weitem nicht mehr gewachsen. Aber ab und zu nehme ich sie noch in die Hand, höre mir das Taktaktak oder das rrr rrr rrr gerne an und schwelge...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2020)

dreampike schrieb:


> Allerdings bekam ich auch einiges an Bargeld geschenkt, so dass ich flugs in das Geschäft marschierte und die 330N für 139, 90 DM den Besitzer wechselte. Die Rollen funktionieren alle noch, auch bei mir war deren Pflege und Reparatur der Einstieg in die Welt der Feinmechanik.


Super gemacht , genauso (nur von der Konkurrenz) verfestigte ich auch gerne mein Bargeld bzw. damals mein erstes selbstverdientes als Jugendlicher.
Motivation zum richtig reinhauen, Geld einsammeln, ziemlich weit zum Angelsupermarkt radeln und ausgeben!

Und das Durchhaltevermögen der Rollen hat sich ausgezahlt, bis heute voll einsetzbar und fürs grobe nicht übertroffen, wegen drehenden Schnurlaufröllchen und dem ganzen moderneren Aufbau auch heute noch und selbst mit Geflecht tolle ultimativ verlässlich Rollen!

Danke für die Preiszahl, gerade gestern noch kamen mit Zweifel bei Nennung um 100 DM.
Wenn man Kataloge vernichtet hat sind die Daten wech. 

Quick Finessa 330N für 139, 90 DM und Quick 3000 für 169, 90 DM stimmte eher aus meiner Erinnerung.
Das waren die wichtigen von DAM.
Leider für mich damals viel teurer kaufbar als die von Shakespeare und dann erst recht mit erhältlichen Daiwa Silver, so ab 1978 gab es krasse Preissenkungen gegenüber dem kleinen Angelladen durch aufkommende Angelsupermarktabteilungen. Ich meine, dass DAM dort im "Verkaufsneuland" nicht vertreten war, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juni 2020)

Das ist aus einem Prospekt Sept. 1979, da sind die DAM Preise aber noch an gezogen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Edit: Es muss Sept. 1989 heißen.


----------



## Bilch (18. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist aus einem Prospekt Sept. 1979, da sind die DAM Preise aber noch an gezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauteuer! 200 DM also ca. 100 Euro für eine Rolle ist so wie heute 240 Euro (der durchschnittliche Nettogehalt in Deutschland ist ca. 2000 Euro und 1980 war es ca. 850 Euro).


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juni 2020)

@Bilch 
Entschuldigung, da ist mir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen, es muss Sept. 1989 heißen.


----------



## Bilch (18. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bilch
> Entschuldigung, da ist mir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen, es muss Sept. 1989 heißen.


Heute wäre das 190 Euro; immer noch sehr teuer (durchschnittlicher Nettogehalt 1990 ca. 1050 Euro).


----------

